# Backpack Pump Sprayer...Stihl or Solo?



## Bounty Hunter

I need a backpack sprayer, the kind that pumps up with a hand lever. Stihl and Solo both appear to make good ones...Any Opinions?


----------



## pdqdl

Consider also: 

Shindaiwa. Dealers are pretty common, and they can buy components pretty readily.

Maruyama: the very best, but not many dealers. If you do a lot of backpack work, buy their gas powered unit. VASTLY easier than hand pumping. I would rather carry 6 gallons in my gas powered heavy backpack, than 4 gallons in a cheap & light solo hand pump. Think about it...you push down on the handle, hour after hour. What is pushing up against the backpack?

I don't like Stihl for much except their saws. Too pricey, and they don't really make most of it anyway.

I haven't had a Solo for many years, but I didn't like it too well.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Thanks for the info...the Shindiawa SP518 looks like a winner, and less $$$ than the Stihl. My dealer can get them.


----------



## pdqdl

Those are excellent sprayers. I have two.

One advantage over many others is that they use an in-tank pump. MANY backpack sprayers have the pump mounted outside and beneath the fluid level, the pump develops a leak in the seal, and before you know it, you have insecticide (or worse) running down your backside and getting absorbed by the thin skin down below.


----------



## pdqdl

It is worth the money! Notice the 350 lbs of pressure, and the 1.9 gallons per minute capacity. You can spot spray weeds (at low speed and pressure), you can treat yards for broadleaf weed control at high concentration (BIG drift potential!), or you can spray small trees and bushes for insect infestations.

It is the very best equipment possible for chemical trimming and roundup on long fencelines. Load it up with 6 gallons, and then run away from any poor fellow using a manual pump. Much less sweat and sore back, too.

I have used my 10 year old version to paint turf green, too.

http://www.maruyama-us.com/products/default.aspx?id=530


----------



## ct greenman

Jacto the best ever!!!! We spray anti desiccant and deer repellent with these and they work great while all the others mentioned here have not lasted. The one I am using is 2 1/2 seasons old.


----------



## Rookie1

We have 2 Stihls at work,one for Roundup and one for anything else. They get neglected and no maintence. Weve had no problems with them. Id buy one if I needed one.


----------



## pdqdl

ct greenman said:


> Jacto the best ever!!!! We spray anti desiccant and deer repellent with these and they work great while all the others mentioned here have not lasted. The one I am using is 2 1/2 seasons old.



Jacto apparently makes the Shindaiwa sprayers. I suspect you never tried a Shindaiwa sprayer, or else you would see the similarity. They appear to be identical, and have very similar model numbers.

The Japanese founder of Jacta started his business in Brazil in the 1930's. I would presume that cultural and language barriers were easily overcome when the two companies started talking to each other.

http://www.jacto.com/about.html

Furthermore, the President of Jacto was _concurrently_ the Vice president of Shindaiwa, Inc from 2007-2009, so I would say that the two companies have a VERY close relationship.

http://www.linkedin.com/in/lrichey


----------

